# orange county group rides



## rmacpga (May 30, 2006)

does anyone have some insight on orange county group rides. There are many that attract the best riders but do they also have varied pace groups. I am looking for weekend and weekday (AM) rides that can challenge me but not leave me in the dust around every corner.


----------



## Neccros (Oct 11, 2005)

Where in OC are you??? I am in HB and am looking for others to ride with and not get blown out!!

let me know


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

*Ocrr*

OCRR they have pretty good ride, too bad I live in LA county.

Here is the link : 
http://www.ocrebels.com/


----------



## PullThrough (Jun 12, 2006)

Check out BCI (Bicycle Club of Irvine). They used to meet at Deerfield Park off of Irvine Blvd. and Culver. They have a website.... I dont remember it, but Google is your friend.

They're a recreational club but have rides that vary in length and they also have some weekday AM rides.

If you want a faster paced ride weekdays AM, there's the "coffee crew" ride. They start around University and Campus and I think it's around 6-7. I live up in Ventura now, and it's a been a while since I"ve done that ride, so maybe someone else can chime in with the correct start time.


----------



## Brandy (Aug 14, 2006)

For the past month I've been getting together with a great group of riders from "another forum" and our rides have been social/no drop with many opportunities to regroup. PM me and I can direct you to the threads


----------

